# Pinhole



## Coldow91 (Jun 26, 2008)

I just recently shot my first pinhole shot. I made the camera out of a tin and plan on shooting more 35mm with it


here is the first result


----------



## altyfc (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey... way to go!  Must be fun experimenting with one you've made yourself.


----------



## yellowjeep (Jun 29, 2008)

Post a picture of your camera please


----------



## Coldow91 (Jun 29, 2008)

Here is the camera with film loaded. I have since made a new pinhole but other than that it looks the same. I look forward to putting another few shots through it soon. I can get better shots later with the D40 if you would like, that show more about how the film is and stuff









based on this http://prophotolife.com/2008/05/05/video-35mm-pinhole-camera/




if anyone has any suggestion on how to scan the full negative including borders please let me know


----------



## yellowjeep (Jun 29, 2008)

What kind of scanner do you have? If you have a flat bed with a MF film holder then use that with the 35mm loaded in the middle.


----------



## Coldow91 (Jun 30, 2008)

yeah my scanner only scans 35mm so I will just figure out a way to do it until I get a different scanner


----------



## christopher walrath (Jun 30, 2008)

I make 35mm matchbox pinhole cameras (directions on my website) but I like the way the image runs over into the sprocket hole area of the film.  I gotta make my frame hole a little taller next time.  Cool!


----------



## Coldow91 (Jun 30, 2008)

I made a matchbox pinhole but it sort of fell apart and the whole roll was overexposed. both problems were my fault but I though I would build it in a tin.

I will continue experimenting will my next roll of film to get exposure times more correct, and with a different pinhole


----------



## christopher walrath (Jun 30, 2008)

What are you shooting with?  TMax goes like this.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=126665&highlight=TMax+reciprocity

Reply 4 or 5


----------



## Coldow91 (Jun 30, 2008)

thanks, I was using Tmax 100..


----------



## The Dread Pirate Robins (Jul 1, 2008)

This is an interesting topic to me as I just shot my first pinhole photos the other night, using a drilled out and modified body cap on my Spotmatic.  I was using just some generic roll of 400 speed color film, and we'll see today when I go get it whether anything turned out.

Do you load your pinhole camera in a black bag or in your overcoat?


----------



## Coldow91 (Jul 1, 2008)

no I don't, I just sacrifice the first 2-3 inches of film as you would with any camera, and since I have to tape it to the film coming from the other canister it makes sense to do it in the light.

at the end I just wind the film all the way back and then open it so I don't lose any additional frames


----------



## kyoungxlee (Jul 2, 2008)

i made one in my physics class out of paper, the paper had directions on where to cut and fold


----------



## The Dread Pirate Robins (Jul 3, 2008)

Coldow91 said:


> no I don't, I just sacrifice the first 2-3 inches of film as you would with any camera, and since I have to tape it to the film coming from the other canister it makes sense to do it in the light.
> 
> at the end I just wind the film all the way back and then open it so I don't lose any additional frames



When I first looked at this I missed the part about the rolls.  I was thinking that you were sticking a short length of film in the camera each time.


----------



## christopher walrath (Jul 3, 2008)

If you put a little piece of curved plastic into it, as I do, so it rests slightly into a sprocket then you can count the clicks to know exactly how far to advance the film to get so many exposures per area of film strip.  Each click equates roughly 4mm.  So six clicks would give you 24mm (six images where you would get four in a regular 24x36 format) and nine clicks would give you that format.  Depending on the size of the opening.


----------



## Coldow91 (Jul 3, 2008)

yeah I did that for my match box pinhole and it worked well. but when winding the film back is got caught and was a hassle. but when I loaded the film I found that it was 1.25 turns to the next frame so...I just go by that


----------



## christopher walrath (Jul 4, 2008)

Well, I always left the film in the formerly empty canister and cut from the formerly full one and used that as my next empty with a lead.  And you can't really rely on so many turns for the next exposure because as you wind on further you increase the film's circumference on the spool thus increasing the amount of film wound per turn.


----------



## Coldow91 (Jul 4, 2008)

that's true, but it seemed to work ok for this first roll, but I might try your method


----------



## Efergoh (Jul 5, 2008)

The most efficient pinhole camera I've made (and the sharpest) was one I made from an Ammo can.

If there is an Army/Navy Surplus store in your area, you can get them from there usually. The ones for 5.56mm  or .50cal ammunition seem to work best.

I use a 1/32" drill for the pinhole and a bit of 180 grit sandpaper to smooth out the hole. The cans have a rubber gasket to make them water tight. This also makes them light tight.

I use 4x5 film in them, mostly, but the bigger the can, the bigger the film it can take. 30mm cans can hold 8x10 film with ease.

Loading it pretty easy in the dark, and I just use a bit of gaffer's tape to hold the film in place.


----------



## christopher walrath (Jul 7, 2008)

Just picked up my latest matchbox after about a month hiatus and after one exposure and wind, the FRICKIN-PLASTIC-EXPOSURE-CLICKER-THINGY (highly technical term) came loose and won't click anymore.  So it looks like I'm trying you method as well.


----------

